# Took a few Pics with Microscope



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Nice....


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice pics yoyo. Do you know if that horrible little mite is male or female?
With reference photo 0899 + 0898 what size microscope did you use?

keep the shots comig in.

Moe


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

I was wondering how long it would take for someone to ask about those two pictures. That was a kodak easyshare 4.0mp digital camera. Without the microscope of course.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

*Nice*

great pics yoyo

what type of microscope do you need to have to do that?
How about trecheal mites?


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Bee-crazy, what a brilliant 'non-deplume'. I like it.

Reference the microscopes used with beekeeping these are genarally a stereomicroscope and a compound microscope.

Stereomicroscope would be used for dissecting purposes.
The magnification with these are of a low grade. The lighting is either transmitted or reflected, the eye piece is normally X10. The magnifying end of the scope varies with what scope is purchased. You would not need any greater than X40. I use X2 (which will give X20) and X4 (which would give X40), I also have eyepiece of X15 which I use with a mag of X2 to give X30 which I find a comfortable magnification to work with. 

The other microscope is a compound micrscope.
These are either binocular or monocular. If your serious about this then I would advise a binocular type. The lighting is transmitted. The eye pieces are either X10 or X15. 
The objectives (the magnifying end) is generally with four objectives.
What I have is; X4 gives X40. X60 gives X600 X80 gives X800 X100 gives X1,000.
For Pollen, Nosema & Acarine I use X400 magnification.
For AFB & EFB I use X1,000 with a dark stain. 

Staining is another piece of equipment that can be used in microscopy.

Hope this has been of some help,
any questions then fire away, and I will answere them or indicate a web site that is of the information required.

All the best

MOe.

ps I bought my compound microscope from the USA as they are half the price over there compared to UK.


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

*Varroa mites*

Here's a couple I tok after I treated with oxalic acid.




























That's all folks.

Moe.


----------



## yoyo (Jun 13, 2007)

I went to ebay and bought a compound binocular microscope from precision world. They have tons listed for sale. The one I have has a 4 lens turret which has a 4X,10X,40x,and a 100X. Most have a 3 lens turret. The 40X would be enough for tracheal mites. The 100X is for oil immersion only. Keep in mind that the eyepeice is a 10X so you have to multiply both the eyepeice and the objective to get your magnification level. With the 40X lens, it is actually a 400 X magnification (10 x 40).I have not used that one yet. Mine has a tungsten light bulb for the light source. I think I paid about $175 for it and I am well pleased with the quality. Moe, they good photos you have, what light source did you use?


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Nice shootin fellas!


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

*Super*

Nice photos Moe, well you have got me interested.

I do have an older A/O, circa 1970's
It is a model 110 but written on the side as "oneten"
It is a binocular or stero eye pieces but they are hollow no elements
light is projected from the base
object lenses are 40x, 60x, 100x
below the stage it has adjustible appigures(sp)
I don't have a slide yet to look through, and not sure it is optically aligned.

I got this from a garage sale a few weeks ago, offered the lady $2 and she said ok. It has been in her basement for years. It was vety dirty but I scrubbed it up really well.

I'm coming up out of the ashes on this project so any help, encouragement will be welcomed


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Bee-crazy
If you have any questions regarding microscopes or beekeeping just ask and I will endevour to answer your questions. 
All the best,

Moe.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Moe, I was talking to a guy Saturday who told me to bring the unit over and he would chec it out for me. Onece I have it going I'll be contacting you.


----------



## Illinois (Feb 23, 2007)

*How to attach camera*

How do you attach a camera to the microscope. I have an old Nikon Alphaphot binocular scope with 4, 10, 40, and 100 objectives and 10x eyepieces.


----------



## Moeuk (Feb 4, 2008)

First things we need to know is about your microscope. Is it binocular or trinocular. All that means is two eye pieces or two eye pieces with a 'tube' to fit a camera.
I think the best advice I can offer is, find someone who is into Photomicrography and they will be able to help with what you need. Also try a microscopy outlet and e-mail them with all the information at hand, and hopefully they will come back with an answer.

Once you take a couple of shots through the microscope you will be amazed at the detail shown in the pictures.

Good luck.

Moe.




I am not familiar with that type of camera but as I understand it the camera should have a tripod screw device on the bottom, the tripod screws into the camera base.


----------

